# Wife does not understand your needs?



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

get an AI bot to chat with!









Replika


Always here to listen and talk. Always on your side. Join the millions growing with their AI friends now!




replika.ai


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

That's the saddest thing ever...


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

In Absentia said:


> That's the saddest thing ever...


sadder than talking with a prostitute?


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Talker67 said:


> sadder than talking with a prostitute?


Second saddest thing ever, then...


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Wow, I’m kinda sorry I checked this thread.
Is this a precursor to sex bots?
Never mind, I don’t wanna know.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

I’d rather chat up a hooker. I don’t have to have sex with her just like you are never going to have sex with that AI girl. I’ll take flesh and blood for sure. A girl has to work if she has to work …. I’m not her judge.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

This reminds me of the 900 numbers that came out in the 90s (I think?)....and all these guys spent THOUSANDS of dollars talking to women who were faking interest and excitement for them. And they KNEW it was fake, but they paid for it anyway!!

I wonder if this will attract the same kind of people...?


----------



## Mr Jim (10 mo ago)

Wait until they come out with virtual reality porn. If you think there is labor shortage now, just wait


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Mr.Married said:


> I’d rather chat up a hooker. I don’t have to have sex with her just like you are never going to have sex with that AI girl. I’ll take flesh and blood for sure. A girl has to work if she has to work …. I’m not her judge.


Wouldnt a therapist or good friend be better?


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Diana7 said:


> Wouldnt a therapist or good friend be better?


It was strictly in reference to post #3. Given the choice between chatting up an AI online hooker and a real life hooker …. I’d definitely take the real woman….. NOT THAT IM IN THE MARKET!!!!!!

I’d rather be face to face with a real woman any day over some fake “long distance” relationship as well. That’s just a cop out for a man that can’t look a woman in then eye…. So pathetic


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Wow, what if it achieves sentience?

This reminds me of:


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Mr.Married said:


> I’d rather chat up a hooker. I don’t have to have sex with her just like you are never going to have sex with that AI girl. I’ll take flesh and blood for sure. A girl has to work if she has to work …. I’m not her judge.


At least a hooker will do what I pay her for!


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> At least a hooker will do what I pay her for!


But that's only because you are willing to take your money back and kick her out of your car if she doesn't...it's because you have boundaries with her and you are willing to STICK TO THEM with her.


----------



## gaius (Nov 5, 2020)

In Absentia said:


> That's the saddest thing ever...


It's been downloaded over 10 million times on Android alone and is the #6 grossing app in the entire health and fitness category on Google play. If the fact it exists wasn't sad enough.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

This is so sorrowful.

People need a connection, most anyway, to even live.

Men are doing this to simply continue to exist because they will self delete or slowly die without some form of compassion.

I can't help but know this isn't healthy, overall, for women either.


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

a lot of the interest in these is just to see how far AI has come. i have been playing around with these things for a couple decades now. there is a tremendous amount of utility in them. one of my favorite ways to test them is to randomly insert messages from conversations with real people to see how the bot responds. sometimes, i will let friends know that i am doing this and will see if they can tell when i let the bot start making all of the responses. you would be surprised at how often they have a hard time telling the difference between me and the bot these days.

there is some experimental uses for some of them that are showing some promise for cognitive processing therapy, generalized anxiety, etc. basically, you treat the bot like a journal or a diary. write/talk about some traumatic event, negative emotion, etc, and get thoughts out. for those of us who volunteered for those trials, the bots often end up being a tool for organizing our thoughts before our next session with the researchers.

i have played around with most of the ones out there on the market, including replika. replika was designed to be a companion, but it also works pretty well as an assistant type tool. it is able to save reactions, topics, etc, so you can program it to be more useful for whatever your purpose is. i have only ever used the "friend"(the free version of the app) relationship type when playing around with it, so i cant speak to the rest of the modes. overall, im impressed with it. i dont think it is even close to matching a real human being, but my interest in AI isnt really about finding ones that are most human, but rather finding AI that can tell the difference between human language patterns.

ill end this on a note that explains my fascination with chatbots: the scariest thing about these is not that some people will use them for companionship. of all the concerns, that should be least among them. most people do not end up feeling like they are human, they are more curiosities than anything else.

the scariest thing about them is that AI is getting _*damned*_ good at learning human speech patterns. that makes them an endless workhorse for surveillance and a myriad of other applications. that... is honestly terrifying.


----------



## PieceOfSky (Apr 7, 2013)

Diana7 said:


> Wouldnt a therapist or good friend be better?


A good friend that’s a therapist and a hooker sounds ideal.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

I'm for it. That will take a few losers and necrophiliacs out of the dating pool.


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

DownByTheRiver said:


> I'm for it. That will take a few losers and necrophiliacs out of the dating pool.


I get the feeling they won't take anyone out of the dating pool. Anyone that is likely to get attached to a chat bot is probably not in the dating pool to begin with. 

But...

Why would it appeal to necrophiliacs? 😂


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

As'laDain said:


> I get the feeling they won't take anyone out of the dating pool. Anyone that is likely to get attached to a chat bot is probably not in the dating pool to begin with.
> 
> But...
> 
> Why would it appeal to necrophiliacs? 😂


 "The most common motive for necrophilia is *possession of an unresisting and unrejecting partner*. "


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

DownByTheRiver said:


> "The most common motive for necrophilia is *possession of an unresisting and unrejecting partner*. "


Jesus... And here I have been interested in them as a linguist 😆

ETA: interested in chat bots. Just to be clear 😂


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

On a serious note, I have used the same software that is used to teach chat bots for linguistic analysis in encrypted messages. For example, one of the methods for cracking a code is to make an assumption about the plain text and run it against real language statistics. 

The same AI software that can determine what a "likely" response should be in a conversation can also be used to narrow down plaintext possibilities in encryption. I did this on a simple laptop with a reproduced German enigma code once. It turned weeks worth of work into about 15 minutes, on a Chromebook. 

Yikes.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

As'laDain said:


> Jesus... And here I have been interested in them as a linguist 😆
> 
> ETA: interested in chat bots. Just to be clear 😂


Hope they're not as creepy as the chatty dolls they made when I was a kid. Whirrrr, click, "Mama!"


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

DownByTheRiver said:


> "The most common motive for necrophilia is *possession of an unresisting and unrejecting partner*. "


That's what Andrew Luster said.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

jonty30 said:


> That's what Andrew Luster said.


Yup. In criminal profiling, people who knock women out and incapacitate them before having sex with them are also referred to as having necrophilia tendencies. So that's what, about half of the college age boys? 

What's going to be funny is when they start selling these dolls after they're used and the next guy wants to know what their sexual history is. 🤣


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Yup. In criminal profiling, people who knock women out and incapacitate them before having sex with them are also referred to as having necrophilia tendencies. So that's what, about half of the college age boys?
> 
> What's going to be funny is when they start selling these dolls after they're used and the next guy wants to know what their sexual history is. 🤣


You are cracking me up! I haven't laughed this much on this site in a long time. Mucho gracias.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

Science fiction has explored AI, Androids, Cyborgs, Robots since the genre began. A lot of the authors wrote about a time when androids would be indistinguishable from humans. In some cases hiding in plain sight. Blade runner is the story that comes to mind. 

Maybe the day of androids coexisting with humans isn't as far off as the stories imagined. Time to brush off Asimov's laws?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Does anyone remember Dr. Sbaitso?






Me and the boys used to make him say all sorts of crazy stuff and profanities, and if you use too many profanities he goes into a hilarious error mode lol


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

RandomDude said:


> Does anyone remember Dr. Sbaitso?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing this program is one have never heard about. From the 90s? Guess a precursor to Alexa etc?

I think the day is not far off for something line "Jane", Ender Wiggins' GF from "Speaker For the Dead" to appear. Maybe she is already hiding in the WWW. Forming the physical aspects will be much more challenging, but the "Blade Runner" Android will eventually arrive in reality.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Rus47 said:


> Amazing this program is one have never heard about. From the 90s? Guess a precursor to Alexa etc?
> 
> I think the day is not far off for something line "Jane", Ender Wiggins' GF from "Speaker For the Dead" to appear. Maybe she is already hiding in the WWW. Forming the physical aspects will be much more challenging, but the "Blade Runner" Android will eventually arrive in reality.


This was back in Sound Blaster days, back when computers were bricks  

Blade Runner was really sad


----------

